

Is 'Friending' in Your Future? Better Pay Your Taxes First  - edw519
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB125132627009861985.html

======
dfranke
Don't tell lies that can be falsified by looking up publicly-available data.
Is this really so hard?

~~~
notauser
What's changed is not the publicly available data, but the cost involved in
searching it.

20 years ago would it have been worth the resources required to put a 'search
agent' (a real investigator) into the social network (every pub) to recover a
four figure sum of taxes owed?

People's expectations haven't yet caught up with regards to being caught for
low level crimes that were routinely not enforceable in the recent past.

